# Intact newborn with swollen genitals



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

My sister's baby (born premature 6 weeks ago) has a swollen penis (the entire foreskin and shaft). It isn't red and does not seem to be painful, he is having no trouble urinating, and there is no discharge/pus. My sister says it is quite obviously very swollen though.

They are seeing a pediatrician tomorrow for a check up and to establish care - she is wondering if she should ask about the swelling, and is afraid that the dr may try to retract her son. She is in an area that tends to be non-AP/non-NFP friendly IME, and the dr most likely is not very experienced or educated in the care of an intact infant's penis.

What might this swelling be? What are some things she can do? I advised her to leave him diaper free, perhaps wrapped loosely in a cloth diaper, and to maybe try putting some of her breastmilk on it.

Should she bring it up with the dr? I thought she could say, "I wanted you to take a look at his penis since it's swollen. We wanted to make sure you know he isn't circumcised, and we want to make sure his foreskin is not going to be retracted by anyone today, as that can be very harmful to the intact penis." Or some version of that. Any suggestions for handling this in a non-confrontational but firm/confident way?


----------



## perspective (Nov 3, 2007)

Arn't most, or all newborn genitals (boys and girls) swollen at first. I thought that was normal?


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perspective* 
Arn't most, or all newborn genitals (boys and girls) swollen at first. I thought that was normal?

yep, as well as both genders newborns can have breastmilk expressed from their tiny breasts. It's all because of mama's hormons and will get back to normal soon.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes, newborn swelling of that type would be normal, but he is 6 weeks old and it is just now swelling today - and it is not his testicles/scrotum. My boys both had huge scrotums for the first couple weeks, and so did my nephew. That went away, and now this swelling is happening. Could it be something else?


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Collinsky* 
Yes, newborn swelling of that type would be normal, but he is 6 weeks old and it is just now swelling today - and it is not his testicles/scrotum. My boys both had huge scrotums for the first couple weeks, and so did my nephew. That went away, and now this swelling is happening. Could it be something else?


I wonder if because he's premature the mother's hormons are still in the lever they would have been had he been born full term (if that makes sense). For example, if he was born 6 weeks early would it be possible that her body's hormons are still like if he would have been just born? Not sure if it works this way, but I thought I'd throw this thought just in case.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It cant hurt to ask the ped. AS LONG as the ped isnt allowed to manipulate the foreskin at all.

I honestly dont know what might be going on. From the description it dosnt sound like an infection since nothing is red.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

my newborn penis was just like that for a few days and I didn't worry. Well i did but read it was normal, so 'just in case' I decided to give him baking soda baths everyday. Til the date, every time it gets irritated due to our cloth diapers or whatever, I give him baking soda baths and it resolves by itself in no time.

If he is taken to the doctor PLEASE make sure they don't retract of manipulate his penis in ANYWAY. Make sure your sister let them know not to retract or pull back his foreskin.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

If it were my son, and I were just getting to know the doc there's no way I would point out anything about his penis for fear of the doc suggesting circ. At which point, I would be doc searching again. But that's just me.


----------



## HypnobabiesLover (Mar 11, 2009)

As long as the Mother states her concerns about not retracting the penis up front I see no harm in finding out what it is.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HypnobabiesLover* 
As long as the Mother states her concerns about not retracting the penis up front I see no harm in finding out what it is.

The only concern is that many doctors insist that they won't retract then proceed to do EXACTLY that! The forum is full of stories of this happening to children, even after having a detailed discussion with the parent not to do so.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
The only concern is that many doctors insist that they won't retract then proceed to do EXACTLY that! The forum is full of stories of this happening to children, even after having a detailed discussion with the parent not to do so.


I agree. I must say that she should be right next to the baby and to be prepared if she might need to slap a hand.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Is she breastfeeding? Really, without pain redness or anything else other than general swelling I'm inclined to agree it's hormones.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertandenith* 
I agree. I must say that she should be right next to the baby and to be prepared if she might need to slap a hand.

I would preface the question with, "I am concerned about my sons genetals and would like a professional opinion, but please do not touch him, I am concerned that if he is forcibly retracted it will make matters worse"

Then have one hand at the ready.

I would have never said this before this week but I have been calling Peds and have had ones nursey phone lady say "Intact what?" and one say "he prefers to see boys circumsized as babys to prevent problems later on" I just stammered a little and hung up.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

that really sucks Kricket isnt their an intact friendly ped. list on the board somewhere?


----------



## latinalonestar (Jan 26, 2008)

She can ask him about it but make sure she tells him not to touch her son's penis before the diaper comes off and have hand ready to slap him.


----------

